# Your successful brews



## Collinb (Jan 5, 2013)

Just did my very first home brew last night
Holy shit, filtering by hand KILLS!  Pushed 160 mls  -.- Made 16 10ml Vials of Test Prop at 125mg/ml.  Man my hands cramped up and shit, took about 3 hours total to do from start to finish.  

Heres final product:


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 5, 2013)

Good looking finished product!


----------



## Collinb (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks!  I was hoping I wouldnt fuck up, not too shabby for a first timer!  Nice golden look to it, no clouds perfectly clear.  Bitch of a process but worth it!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad you covered the toaster.. . Just kiddn. Let us know if and any pip when you do a quad or calf pin ..


----------



## Collinb (Jan 5, 2013)

Hahaha, well I should mention that I have only been pinning quads for the past 2 months, I did this morning with it and no PIP, swelling, redness, or soreness of any kind.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 5, 2013)

Ok well let's see how the pip is when the carrier oil is assimilated after a bit.. Lol..I love prop don't get me wrong. Tpp alone is my new love as a 3-4 day ester.no pip..


----------



## Collinb (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah Im not pinning it again for 2 days, so it should all settle by then and thats when Ill see how well I did.


----------



## FordFan (Jan 5, 2013)

You are the man! I get pissed after syringe filtering about 20-30 ml. Read up and learn how to do bottle top. You will thank yourself.


----------



## Collinb (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah Ive been reading about them.  I figured first shot Ill see how it goes with syringe filtering and such, bottle top next time though for sure.  Either that or im heading to lowes and getting my ass a caulking gun.


----------



## striffe (Jan 6, 2013)

Collinb said:


> Yeah Ive been reading about them.  I figured first shot Ill see how it goes with syringe filtering and such, bottle top next time though for sure.  Either that or im heading to lowes and getting my ass a caulking gun.



Bottletops are the way to go. You will never go back. Fuck the caulking gun. I read on another forum, a guy puts his syringe with a syringe filter in a bench vise with the needle pointing down and into a vial. Then he takes a strap and slings it over the back of a plunger and he hangs a ten pound weight at the bottom of the strap. It took me a minute to picture what he was doing. Pretty funny i think. 
Anyway, bottle tops are the way to go.
Congrats on your first batch.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 6, 2013)

Wait till the pressure of the caulking gun blows the glued filter body open like a  clam shell and you lose precious tren on your new nikes you got from your girl and are now stained for life..

Now that's a real money shot !


----------



## Pignus (Jan 7, 2013)

Collinb said:


> Just did my very first home brew last night
> Holy shit, filtering by hand KILLS!  Pushed 160 mls  -.- Made 16 10ml Vials of Test Prop at 125mg/ml.  Man my hands cramped up and shit, took about 3 hours total to do from start to finish.
> 
> Heres final product:



Start using heat and open serum vials instead.


----------



## highdrum (Jan 9, 2013)

bottle tops are the way to go, wattman zapcap chemical resistant are the most durable, only shitty thing about em is it's a bitch getting them to seal to your media bottle, think duck tape or packing tape will help, millipore stericups work nicely as they're threaded to mate up to a 45mm necked media bottle.  Just filter into the media bottle, put an open top cap with a silicone septa on.  Bake for an hour or so @ 160* C, then you can use a syringe to draw from the media bottle and inject into sterile sealed vials, thats what I have been doing and works great, done about 300g with or raws this way and not a problem yet.  Test all brews in my quad and not one bit of pip yet.


----------



## stayinfit (Jan 11, 2013)

If you used a 60ml syringe I like using the caulking gun method.  No strain at all and the gun does all the work.  check into it collin I think there's some pics on here.


----------



## Collinb (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah Im either doing caulking gun or bottle top.  For this first run though I just went with syringe filter and 10ml..Not a big deal as Im not making 1000 vials, but its a hassle thats for sure!


----------



## Collinb (Jan 12, 2013)

Well I made a mistake last night!  When brewing I was halfway done filtering test e 400, when I sneezed suddenly trying to draw up the oil, knocked over my beaker, and spilled it everywhere!  Complete fail but at least I got over half way done.  Small mistake live and learn haha


----------



## chinadragon (Jan 13, 2013)

Collinb said:


> Well I made a mistake last night!  When brewing I was halfway done filtering test e 400, when I sneezed suddenly trying to draw up the oil, knocked over my beaker, and spilled it everywhere!  Complete fail but at least I got over half way done.  Small mistake live and learn haha



Oh crap!!!!  That sucks!  Course we've all made mistakes...I sure have.


----------



## Collinb (Jan 13, 2013)

I mean, it was essential only about a 40 dollar loss, so not too upset as it coulda been way worse.  I just know to do smaller amounts for next go around and probably find a way to secure or mount the beaker down.


----------



## Ron Paul (Feb 15, 2013)

*******


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 15, 2013)

Any update how this batch is now that times gone by? Thanks!


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 16, 2013)

With the bottle tops you need a pump right?


----------



## vintagemuscle (Feb 16, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> With the bottle tops you need a pump right?



Yes


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 16, 2013)

vintagemuscle said:


> Yes



How does the hand pump
Compare to the electric ones? And what's the life on the filters cause I saw those were a bit pricey?


----------



## striffe (Feb 16, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> How does the hand pump
> Compare to the electric ones? And what's the life on the filters cause I saw those were a bit pricey?



Which filters? You replace a filter every batch.  Hand pump works fine. Electric pumps are for very large batches


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Feb 16, 2013)

hijacked said:


> Which filters? You replace a filter every batch.  Hand pump works fine. Electric pumps are for very large batches



The filters I saw for the cups were me $45- am I thinking of the wrong ones?


----------



## Keith1569 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hand pump works great but keep your psi around 3
Any higher and the filters start cracking


----------



## vintagemuscle (Feb 17, 2013)

Keith1569 said:


> Hand pump works great but keep your psi around 3
> Any higher and the filters start cracking



Yes the hand pump works and you are correct Keith1569 that one should be careful how much pressure they use.


----------



## Collinb (Feb 18, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Any update how this batch is now that times gone by? Thanks!




Didnt see this Iron, but its going great actually.  Using all my own home brewed items except for IP's Tren.  No PIP from anything, and works like a charm.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2013)

What recipe did you follow for for 125mg/ml test p


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 5, 2013)

Rite on Collin. Stone i believe Collin used the sticky advice here on method but at 125 mg/ml


----------



## striffe (Mar 5, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> The filters I saw for the cups were me $45- am I thinking of the wrong ones?



Did you find the right filters? Just a side note, vacuum isnt measured in psi. Vacuum is measured in "inches of mercury". You should have no problem pulling 10 inches with disposable bottle top filters. The cracking comes from a combination of vacuum, and the solvents reacting with the plastic container. Sometimes they get cracks in them with no vacuum. It just looks like stress cracks. The container doesnt totally fail unless you put too much vacuum to it.


----------

